# Another Wisconsin HSR article



## Trogdor

http://www.jsonline.com/news/wisconsin/113828999.html

Not that I really care too much about the comments below the article, but it seems that there is a better split of pro- vs. anti-rail folks on there now than there used to be.


----------



## Tracktwentynine

I agree that the Hiawatha Service would be a good candidate for HSR upgrades. I think many of Amtrak's corridor services would do better if speeds could be increased, even marginally.

However, at least under the Obama Administration, I think the chances of Wisconsin getting any major money for HSR is miniscule. You can't turn down federal dollars (and insult the concept behind the money) and expect to get more later. Maybe if Wisconsin had a different gubernatorial administration, but that won't happen until the last 2 years of Obama's presidency, assuming he gets reelected and Walker does not.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Tracktwentynine said:


> I agree that the Hiawatha Service would be a good candidate for HSR upgrades. I think many of Amtrak's corridor services would do better if speeds could be increased, even marginally.
> 
> However, at least under the Obama Administration, I think the chances of Wisconsin getting any major money for HSR is miniscule. You can't turn down federal dollars (and insult the concept behind the money) and expect to get more later. Maybe if Wisconsin had a different gubernatorial administration, but that won't happen until the last 2 years of Obama's presidency, assuming he gets reelected and Walker does not.


It isn't the Obama Administration you should be worrying about... Just ask Walker.


----------



## Eric S

Trogdor said:


> http://www.jsonline..../113828999.html
> 
> Not that I really care too much about the comments below the article, but it seems that there is a better split of pro- vs. anti-rail folks on there now than there used to be.


Yes, it seems articles dealing with the existing _Hiawatha_ trains, rather than the proposed extension to Madison, tend to invite somewhat less of the ridiculous anti-rail comments, perhaps because it is harder to say "no one will ride the trains" when there is ample evidence that, indeed, people do ride the trains, and in increasing numbers each year at that.


----------



## fredevad

Even though they talk about separating the CP freight traffic from the Amtrak traffic, I fear that if they don't add a third track south of Roundout, IL, half the Amtrak Hiawatha trains (on the new "every 30 minutes" schedule that's proposed) will still be delayed on advanced approach (which I think is about 40-45 mph, but I'm not 100% sure) behind the Metra trains. But unfortunately, adding a third track would be impractical because all the Metra platforms would have to be rebuilt.

Even still, I don't see how they would realistically separate HSR from the CP freight traffic in Wisconsin (right of way, track, bridges, etc.). But I'm no expert, so I could be wrong.

Comments?


----------



## Eric S

fredevad said:


> Even though they talk about separating the CP freight traffic from the Amtrak traffic, I fear that if they don't add a third track south of Roundout, IL, half the Amtrak Hiawatha trains (on the new "every 30 minutes" schedule that's proposed) will still be delayed on advanced approach (which I think is about 40-45 mph, but I'm not 100% sure) behind the Metra trains. But unfortunately, adding a third track would be impractical because all the Metra platforms would have to be rebuilt.
> 
> Even still, I don't see how they would realistically separate HSR from the CP freight traffic in Wisconsin (right of way, track, bridges, etc.). But I'm no expert, so I could be wrong.
> 
> Comments?


A previous plan (from the mid-1990s I believe) involved shifting all freight traffic over to the parallel UP "New Line" from Truesdell (in Kenosha County where the CP & UP lines are less than a mile apart) southward. North of Truesdell a third track would be added. Except for a portion of the south side of Milwaukee, it appears that sufficient right of way exists to add a third track between Milwaukee and Truesdell.

As far as Amtrak/Metra conflicts, I would think a schedule could be constructed that would have an Amtrak departing Chicago immediately before a Metra, but I suppose if both Amtrak & Metra ran on a 30-minute headway the Amtrak might "catch up" with the previous Metra. Southbound, have the Amtrak scheduled to pass Rondout immediately before the Metra. (I haven't studied Metra's schedules closely enough to see if the Amtrak would still catch up with the previous Metra, but this might work outside of rush hours when Amtrak/Metra conflicts would probably be inevitable.)


----------



## fredevad

Eric S said:


> A previous plan (from the mid-1990s I believe) involved shifting all freight traffic over to the parallel UP "New Line" from Truesdell (in Kenosha County where the CP & UP lines are less than a mile apart) southward. North of Truesdell a third track would be added. Except for a portion of the south side of Milwaukee, it appears that sufficient right of way exists to add a third track between Milwaukee and Truesdell.


Can the WI/IL state/DOT mandate that CP detour off their own trackage and use UP's, or would the state and/or Amtrak have to buy the existing right of way south of Truesdell?

As far as Metra, and I don't ride it very often, but they seem to run about every hour not during rush hour (and I didn't even consider in my OP the rush hour frequency of Metra trains), and I think a little less frequently on weekends and holidays.


----------



## Eric S

fredevad said:


> Can the WI/IL state/DOT mandate that CP detour off their own trackage and use UP's, or would the state and/or Amtrak have to buy the existing right of way south of Truesdell?
> As far as Metra, and I don't ride it very often, but they seem to run about every hour not during rush hour (and I didn't even consider in my OP the rush hour frequency of Metra trains), and I think a little less frequently on weekends and holidays.


No, WisDOT/Amtrak would have to purchase the CP line, or at least come to some sort of agreement with them in order to move freights off the line. At the time of that previous study that recommended moving freight traffic off the line, CP was supposedly willing to sell at least one of the two tracks to WI/IL/Amtrak. Whether CP and UP would be receptive to any such plan today is unknown.

Yeah, Metra generally runs on one-hour headways on weekdays, 1-2 hour headways on Saturdays, and 2 hour headways on Sundays. So long as Metra and Amtrak are only on one-hour headways each, it would seem entirely possible to construct a schedule that would not require either the addition of a third track or having to run an Amtrak around/past a Metra in Metra territory. (Something like departing CHI, Amtrak leaves on the hour and Metra leaves at five minutes past the hour, and a similar concept inbound to CHI.) As far as rush hours are concerned, it is interesting to note that Amtrak Trains 330 & 339 already operate on slightly lengthier schedules than all other _Hiawathas_.


----------



## Shawn Ryu

High speed rail between Minneapolis and Chicago screams ridership. No one wants to drive nor fly that short distances. I think a high rail service can cut the time of travel between Minneapolis and chicago to 4, 5 hour ride. Maybe 3?

with stops between such as Milwaukee and Madison, it again, screams ridership. Chicagoans are like people in the Northeast in many ways, they are used to taking trains.


----------



## Green Maned Lion

Shawn Ryu said:


> High speed rail between Minneapolis and Chicago screams ridership. No one wants to drive nor fly that short distances. I think a high rail service can cut the time of travel between Minneapolis and chicago to 4, 5 hour ride. Maybe 3?
> 
> with stops between such as Milwaukee and Madison, it again, screams ridership. Chicagoans are like people in the Northeast in many ways, they are used to taking trains.


It screams ridership to people who already ride trains.


----------



## dlynbid

Green Maned Lion said:


> Shawn Ryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> High speed rail between Minneapolis and Chicago screams ridership. No one wants to drive nor fly that short distances. I think a high rail service can cut the time of travel between Minneapolis and chicago to 4, 5 hour ride. Maybe 3?
> 
> with stops between such as Milwaukee and Madison, it again, screams ridership. Chicagoans are like people in the Northeast in many ways, they are used to taking trains.
> 
> 
> 
> It screams ridership to people who already ride trains.
Click to expand...


I had to go to Madison the end of December, from Indianapolis-Chicago, I took the train to Chicago, then transferred to a VanGelder Line Bus to Madison, WI. There were SO MANY PEOPLE waiting for the Chicago-Rockford-Beloit-Janesville-Madison BUS, that they had to call up TWO MORE BUSSES! I had an actual pre-purchased ticket, so I got on the scheduled bus, but the observation I made was that the number of people that use public transportion via bus, from CHicago to Milwaukee and Madison is STAGGERING!! There was a man on my bus, who said had I gone on to Milwaukee by train, then switched to a bus in Milwaukee, the situation would have been worse.

Bus Ridership between Milwaukee and Madison is HUGE, the numbers are indeed staggering! and to extend that on up to Minneapolis WOW! I used to hate that drive when I lived in Wisconsin.

Oh well, we can dream, can't we??


----------



## Eric S

dlynbid said:


> I had to go to Madison the end of December, from Indianapolis-Chicago, I took the train to Chicago, then transferred to a VanGelder Line Bus to Madison, WI. There were SO MANY PEOPLE waiting for the Chicago-Rockford-Beloit-Janesville-Madison BUS, that they had to call up TWO MORE BUSSES! I had an actual pre-purchased ticket, so I got on the scheduled bus, but the observation I made was that the number of people that use public transportion via bus, from CHicago to Milwaukee and Madison is STAGGERING!! There was a man on my bus, who said had I gone on to Milwaukee by train, then switched to a bus in Milwaukee, the situation would have been worse.
> 
> Bus Ridership between Milwaukee and Madison is HUGE, the numbers are indeed staggering! and to extend that on up to Minneapolis WOW! I used to hate that drive when I lived in Wisconsin.
> 
> Oh well, we can dream, can't we??


And ridership on CHI-MKE _Hiawatha Service_ has increased by about 30% from 2007 to 2010. And that is without new equipment, without additional frequencies, without any real service improvements.

But, unfortunately, no one rides trains (or buses). Or maybe it's just that no one rides trains that don't exist.


----------



## Eric S

So, now Walker is sorta/kinda interested in some of that dirty federal HSR money. So long as it is only spent on the CHI-MKE portion of the _Hiawatha_, not the stillborn MKE-MSN portion.http://www.jsonline.com/news/statepolitics/118842999.html

http://www.jsonline.com/news/statepolitics/118842999.html


----------



## Steve4031

30 minute frequencies? Now that is European style service. How many trainsets needed for that?


----------



## Anderson

You know what? I'd give him the money conditioned on him climbing down on the Madison route. Make it all or nothing...forcing Walker to choose between getting the service he wants and ultimately admitting he screwed up, and not getting what he wants? I'd be game for that.

Edit: Another thought: that comes to mind: Let him have the money, but rip Walker a new one in the PR announcing the funding. "While the Governor of WI decided he didn't need rail funding before, he wants it now. So he can have it, and he sholud remember that people _do_ damn well ride the trains, or he wouldn't be asking for this money, now, would he?"


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Maybe if his name was Rider, and not Walker, he would have been in favor of the HSR funds from the start? :unsure: :wacko: :wacko: :lol:

Maybe he figures, after the collective bargianing maelstrom, he can slip this in and nobody will notice the hypocricy. hboy: hboy: hboy:

Either that, or he now realizes that when gas hits $6.00 a gallon, the voters are going to be really p.o.'d at him for making political hay out of the HSR funds instead of taking the $$$.


----------



## jis

Just for kicks they should give him $120 million from the 80-20 part of the available money as usual conditional upon he coming up with $30 million local match and see if he then turns it down.


----------



## afigg

Tracktwentynine said:


> I agree that the Hiawatha Service would be a good candidate for HSR upgrades. I think many of Amtrak's corridor services would do better if speeds could be increased, even marginally.
> 
> However, at least under the Obama Administration, I think the chances of Wisconsin getting any major money for HSR is miniscule. You can't turn down federal dollars (and insult the concept behind the money) and expect to get more later. Maybe if Wisconsin had a different gubernatorial administration, but that won't happen until the last 2 years of Obama's presidency, assuming he gets reelected and Walker does not.


That is, if Walker does not lose in a recall election. He has ticked off enough people with his recent actions on the whole collective bargaining thing, that he may face a recall election next year. But that is a topic for another forum.

As for the Hiawatha service, it would be a good candidate for more funding. I think for the mid-West Chicago corridors, the funding for the next several years - whatever there is - should be focused mainly on Chicago-St. Louis, Chi-Detroit/Michigan, Chicago CREATE projects, and if the politics were not so complicated, Chi-Milwaukee. But the politics of this are messy. Gov. Walker may be submitting these applications, figuring the Obama administration and the US DOT won't grant them, just so he can claim the Obama administration is playing partisan politics and play to his own base. Will be interesting to see what LaHood does.


----------



## bretton88

This isn't hypocrisy. Walker has said many times that he is in favor of the Hiawatha corridor. He says that it's a proven commodity that people use. And as a plus, any improvements made to the corridor will decrease Wisconsins subsidy. Lost in all the fuss over the refusal of funds was that Walker tried to divert this same amount of money to the Hiawathas for this. So this isn't hypocrisy.


----------



## rrdude

afigg said:


> Tracktwentynine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the Hiawatha Service would be a good candidate for HSR upgrades. I think many of Amtrak's corridor services would do better if speeds could be increased, even marginally.
> 
> However, at least under the Obama Administration, I think the chances of Wisconsin getting any major money for HSR is miniscule. You can't turn down federal dollars (and insult the concept behind the money) and expect to get more later. Maybe if Wisconsin had a different gubernatorial administration, but that won't happen until the last 2 years of Obama's presidency, assuming he gets reelected and Walker does not.
> 
> 
> 
> That is, if Walker does not lose in a recall election. He has ticked off enough people with his recent actions on the whole collective bargaining thing, that he may face a recall election next year. But that is a topic for another forum.
> 
> As for the Hiawatha service, it would be a good candidate for more funding. I think for the mid-West Chicago corridors, the funding for the next several years - whatever there is - should be focused mainly on Chicago-St. Louis, Chi-Detroit/Michigan, Chicago CREATE projects, and if the politics were not so complicated, Chi-Milwaukee.* But the politics of this are messy. Gov. Walker may be submitting these applications, figuring the Obama administration and the US DOT won't grant them*, just so he can claim the Obama administration is playing partisan politics and play to his own base. Will be interesting to see what LaHood does.
Click to expand...

Now *THAT* is some serious outside-the-box thinking. And I hope that Obama, or LeHood's people realize that. Paint the MF into a corner, a corner he created himself.


----------



## Ryan

bretton88 said:


> This isn't hypocrisy. Walker has said many times that he is in favor of the Hiawatha corridor. He says that it's a proven commodity that people use. And as a plus, any improvements made to the corridor will decrease Wisconsins subsidy. Lost in all the fuss over the refusal of funds was that Walker tried to divert this same amount of money to the Hiawathas for this. So this isn't hypocrisy.


From Walker's letter to Ray LaHood:



> More than 60 years ago, the federal government had the foresight to recognize that the American people no longer wanted to be limited by fixed-track passenger rail. The massive investment in our federal interstate highway system spurred the greatest economic expansion in our nation's history. For us to now to go backwards on transportation makes little sense. I believe that continuing responsible investments in our road infrastructure is a key to growing our economy and creating jobs.
> I strongly encourage the federal government to halt all investments in new passenger rail lines and instead devote this funding to state and local road projects. All across the country, in states like Wisconsin, Ohio and Florida, the voters chose new governors who are opposed to diverting transportation funding to passenger rail. I believe it would be unwise for the Obama Administration to ignore the will of the voters.


http://www.wqow.com/Global/story.asp?S=13472336

Nice try, but he's a hypocrite.


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Why hold grudges when theres a railroad to be built?


----------



## bretton88

Ok, now that letter I didn't see/hear of. That definitely makes for some good hypocrisy. Especially with the 60 million that is in his state budget to upgrade the tracks from Milwaukee to Madison which the federal grant would have covered.


----------



## Ryan

I don't see it as holding grudges. I'd much rather the money go somewhere that the voters didn't elect a governor that ran on a "stop the train" platform.

Plus, as was mentioned in the other thread, the rebuild of the BWI station (my home station) is one of the other possible destinations, which I'd love to see come to pass).


----------



## Shawn Ryu

Using it on BWI station is a waste of money. Nothing wrong with that station. Unless you meant something other than Baltimore Airport Station.


----------



## AlanB

Ryan said:


> bretton88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't hypocrisy. Walker has said many times that he is in favor of the Hiawatha corridor. He says that it's a proven commodity that people use. And as a plus, any improvements made to the corridor will decrease Wisconsins subsidy. Lost in all the fuss over the refusal of funds was that Walker tried to divert this same amount of money to the Hiawathas for this. So this isn't hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> From Walker's letter to Ray LaHood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 60 years ago, the federal government had the foresight to recognize that the American people no longer wanted to be limited by fixed-track passenger rail. The massive investment in our federal interstate highway system spurred the greatest economic expansion in our nation's history. For us to now to go backwards on transportation makes little sense. I believe that continuing responsible investments in our road infrastructure is a key to growing our economy and creating jobs.
> I strongly encourage the federal government to halt all investments in new passenger rail lines and instead devote this funding to state and local road projects. All across the country, in states like Wisconsin, Ohio and Florida, the voters chose new governors who are opposed to diverting transportation funding to passenger rail. I believe it would be unwise for the Obama Administration to ignore the will of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.wqow.com/Global/story.asp?S=13472336
> 
> Nice try, but he's a hypocrite.
Click to expand...

Actually, and I hate that I'm saying this, but it is a pretty fine line. Note that he says "new passenger rail lines". That would allow him to stop the Madison to MKE line since he considers that new, even though it was really an extension of the existing Hiawatha line, yet still allow him to ask for funding for the existing (not new) Hiawatha line.

Again, I admit that it's a fine line, but it is there.


----------



## AlanB

Shawn Ryu said:


> Using it on BWI station is a waste of money. Nothing wrong with that station. Unless you meant something other than Baltimore Airport Station.


Yes, overall there is nothing really wrong with BWI, although it could be a bit nicer inside the actual station. The problem with BWI is that one cannot fit 4 tracks in between the two current platforms and Amtrak needs 4 tracks in that area to handle the traffic created by Amtrak's trains and the MARC trains. So the station platforms and access areas need to be redesigned and rebuilt to permit 4 tracks through that area.


----------



## Ryan

AlanB said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bretton88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't hypocrisy. Walker has said many times that he is in favor of the Hiawatha corridor. He says that it's a proven commodity that people use. And as a plus, any improvements made to the corridor will decrease Wisconsins subsidy. Lost in all the fuss over the refusal of funds was that Walker tried to divert this same amount of money to the Hiawathas for this. So this isn't hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> From Walker's letter to Ray LaHood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 60 years ago, the federal government had the foresight to recognize that the American people no longer wanted to be limited by fixed-track passenger rail. The massive investment in our federal interstate highway system spurred the greatest economic expansion in our nation's history. For us to now to go backwards on transportation makes little sense. I believe that continuing responsible investments in our road infrastructure is a key to growing our economy and creating jobs.
> I strongly encourage the federal government to halt all investments in new passenger rail lines and instead devote this funding to state and local road projects. All across the country, in states like Wisconsin, Ohio and Florida, the voters chose new governors who are opposed to diverting transportation funding to passenger rail. I believe it would be unwise for the Obama Administration to ignore the will of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.wqow.com/Global/story.asp?S=13472336
> 
> Nice try, but he's a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, and I hate that I'm saying this, but it is a pretty fine line. Note that he says "new passenger rail lines". That would allow him to stop the Madison to MKE line since he considers that new, even though it was really an extension of the existing Hiawatha line, yet still allow him to ask for funding for the existing (not new) Hiawatha line.
> 
> Again, I admit that it's a fine line, but it is there.
Click to expand...

I did consider that, but the first paragraph doesn't quite have that caveat and is more of a general condemnation of spending money on any rail infrastructure.
And yes - the problem with BWI is that there isn't room for 4 tracks. Supposedly 4 tracking that 9 mile segment will shave 2 minutes off of trip times by itself.


----------



## John Bredin

Walker rode the anti-rail talk-radio Tea Party tiger into the governor's mansion. Realistically, his opposition had nothing to do with the "uncertainties" of extending the already-popular Hiawatha service to the state capital and home of the state university.

It had everything to do with dog-whistle "us vs. them" politics. We drive, live in rural areas, and have no reason to go to the dens of iniquity that are Chicago, Milwaukee, and Madison. They live in or near cities and ride trains. It was also, as was said above, an intentional slap in President Obama's face; if that upstart socialist usurper in faraway ivory-tower Washington wants something, we Real Amurricans don't want anything to do with it.

I hope his fellow know-nothings now tear him apart for a pro-rail policy, however modest. I hope they scream like banshees for taking "Obama's money" for "choo choos." I hope, in sum, that the very tiger he rode into office now eats him. A fitting "Twilight Zone" ending.


----------



## MikefromCrete

I'm riding a fine line on this one. On one hand, I'd like to see the improvements on the Hiawatha line. It's proven its worth as a necessary travel alternative. On the other hand, I'd like to see the administration kick Walker and his no-nothing supporters in the butt. I'm surprised Walker signed off on this given his anti-transit attitude.


----------



## jis

Just for kicks they should grant walker about $90 million on his $150 million request from the 80-20 pot, so that he will need to come up with local funding of $23 million to be eligible for the $90 million and also come up with the balance $37 million to actually complete the project, and then watch him try to make lemonade out of that lemon. Just for kicks mind you  Am I Machiavellian? Yes sometimes I can be


----------



## Oldsmoboi

jis said:


> Just for kicks they should grant walker about $90 million on his $150 million request from the 80-20 pot, so that he will need to come up with local funding of $23 million to be eligible for the $90 million and also come up with the balance $37 million to actually complete the project, and then watch him try to make lemonade out of that lemon. Just for kicks mind you  Am I Machiavellian? Yes sometimes I can be


I don't know who you are... but I like you already.


----------



## jis

Oldsmoboi said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for kicks they should grant walker about $90 million on his $150 million request from the 80-20 pot, so that he will need to come up with local funding of $23 million to be eligible for the $90 million and also come up with the balance $37 million to actually complete the project, and then watch him try to make lemonade out of that lemon. Just for kicks mind you  Am I Machiavellian? Yes sometimes I can be
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who you are... but I like you already.
Click to expand...

Thank you :hi:


----------



## Gratt

Anderson said:


> You know what? I'd give him the money conditioned on him climbing down on the Madison route. Make it all or nothing...forcing Walker to choose between getting the service he wants and ultimately admitting he screwed up, and not getting what he wants? I'd be game for that.



Hehehe I would agree to that. Tell him he can have his upgraded Hiawatha, but it has to go to Madison. If he says no, then agree to split the costs 50/50 for the upgrades he wants.


----------



## bretton88

I suppose no one has heard that Walker has 60 million in his budget to upgrade the tracks from Milwaukee to Madison? This would have all been in the federal grant he refused!!


----------



## Green Maned Lion

jis said:


> Just for kicks they should grant walker about $90 million on his $150 million request from the 80-20 pot, so that he will need to come up with local funding of $23 million to be eligible for the $90 million and also come up with the balance $37 million to actually complete the project, and then watch him try to make lemonade out of that lemon. Just for kicks mind you  Am I Machiavellian? Yes sometimes I can be


I am ever so sick of partisan politics, in NJ as much as anywhere else. When did we start confusing yelling with accomplishing?


----------



## WICT106

bretton88 said:


> I suppose no one has heard that Walker has 60 million in his budget to upgrade the tracks from Milwaukee to Madison? This would have all been in the federal grant he refused!!



Now, I have read this as well. I'm curious as to the veracity of this, as, according to an earlier press release, Walker wished to spend some $ 30 million on the Madison to Reedsburg route. Are you sure another several dozen million will be put towards improving Watertown-to-Madison ? Your source, please ?

Thnx.


----------



## bretton88

The source was from the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel. Alas, I can't find the article. Maybe the number was high that I saw, since technically his budget hasn't been officially released yet.


----------



## jis

Shawn Ryu said:


> Using it on BWI station is a waste of money. Nothing wrong with that station. Unless you meant something other than Baltimore Airport Station.


Depends. There are a few things wrong with the station if efficient operation is a consideration. The 2030 NEC Master Plan actually has a fourth track and island platforms instead of side platforms in the plan, and eventually that is what will happen to that station. However, there are more pressing issue on which money should be spent at present, like the Baltimore Tunnels realignment, for which also there is a concrete plan that is in the NEPA EIS process.


----------



## Monon81

As has been said several times in this forum, cancelling the Madison project was purely politics, and a way to propel Walker into the governor's office. The state has now budgeted $31.6M of its own money to cover upgrades to Chicago-Milwaukee service which would have been covered by the $810M grant. Some other items for CHI-MKE, such as the maintenance base for the Talgo equipment and two locomotives, also covered by the grant, are not yet budgeted.

Milwaukee Journal-Sentinel article

Business reporter for The Capital Times reports an unnamed Brookfield city official saying what we all suspected. Based on extensive polling, "the best single GOP issue was dissing Madison and the proposed rail connection to Milwaukee."

Cap Times article


----------



## Steve4031

Monon81 said:


> As has been said several times in this forum, cancelling the Madison project was purely politics, and a way to propel Walker into the governor's office. The state has now budgeted $31.6M of its own money to cover upgrades to Chicago-Milwaukee service which would have been covered by the $810M grant. Some other items for CHI-MKE, such as the maintenance base for the Talgo equipment and two locomotives, also covered by the grant, are not yet budgeted.
> 
> Milwaukee Journal-Sentinel article
> 
> Business reporter for The Capital Times reports an unnamed Brookfield city official saying what we all suspected. Based on extensive polling, "the best single GOP issue was dissing Madison and the proposed rail connection to Milwaukee."
> 
> Cap Times article



So what exactly is going to be done to the tracks. As I understand it, most of this is going to the talgo train sets, and to the station in Milwaukee.


----------



## Monon81

Steve4031 said:


> So what exactly is going to be done to the tracks. As I understand it, most of this is going to the talgo train sets, and to the station in Milwaukee.


You're correct about the biggest impact being the Talgo maintenance base and trainshed. If I recall correctly, there wasn't much going into the tracks between CHI-MKE in the $810M grant. Locomotives, also covered in the grant, are being put off for another budget cycle.

A year or two ago there was a crossover installed in Pleasant Prairie to improve on-time performance (less interference from coal trains servicing the power plant there). Also a lengthening of platforms at the Milwaukee airport station. That was covered in a previous ARRA grant.


----------

